# Anyone have experience with Raylex, dei precision or other southern ontario breeders?



## GSD Owner in Training :-) (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi

It has been forever since I have been on here. We got our GSD boy 15 months ago and are starting to think about a female GSD to keep him company and to become a part of our family. We are just trying to sort through breeders again and this time we would like to be able to visit the breeder before hand. One of the closest breeders to us is Raylex. I've been trying to find good/bad info on them but have not heard much either way. Would love some in put on them as well as other breeders that you have had good/bad experiences with? 

Thanks for any and all info


----------



## Treesmasha (Jun 7, 2014)

I recently purchased my Ares from Winning Ways Kennels in Sault Ste. Marie, ON. I have been very pleased with my pup.


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am from Caledon and have been researching breeders in the GTA for a few months now. Most of my research has been on-line but I have visited a few breeders and their dogs and have communicated via e-mail with several others to ask questions and get their opinions on training methods, diet, etc...

I admit I am a novice GSD owner but have tried to educate myself as much as possible and through my research and questions have gotten to the point where I feel I can make a good decision. The kennels I have researched include Raylex, Dei Precision, Loretto, kiefenwald, Carissima, Von Datschiburg, Vom Wofenhaus, Timberline, Clarot, Von Aries and Amalaberg. 

I decided that i wanted to go local as after purchase training and support was very important and German line. So Raylex and Dei Precision didn't make the cut be cause of their location only. Sorry I really couldn't answer your question but just wanted to say that just today I purchased a puppy from Vom Wofenhaus because of not only their location but the quality of their dogs, the character and knowledge of the breeder (Marco Saccoccio) and his opinions of how to train/house/diet.

Sorry if none of this helps.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Our club has 2 dogs from Raylex (as well as a few dogs from Carissma, Alpenhof, Almaberg, Dei Precision, and others from around the area) and I can speak very highly of Alana's dogs (Raylex). 

I am not a fan of the line, as I prefer working lines, but these dogs and the ones I have met from that kennel are just wonderful. They are very eager to please their handlers/owners, great temperament and seem to be very healthy (both pups are under 2 years old). 

One of the pups is ch. pointed at just over 1 years old, participates in agility and is a great breed ambassador for us for club events (attended Woofwich as a "meet and greet" dog).

The other is higher energy and has a bit more drive, very spunky and sassy. She is working on obedience and does lure coursing.

Both girls are great with other dogs, kids and people. Friendly and social appropriately for the breed. Both girls are great dogs. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them and do often to those looking for this bloodline (Am./Can. showlines).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are you still thinking about this?


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 10, 2015)

I purchased a German Shepherd on December 12 from Alana at Raylex Shepherds. As a dog owner all my adult life, I felt it was time to have another after the passing of my last dog, Morrison, some time ago.


** Please PM poster for more information on her experience. Thank you. ADMIN**


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope you have many PM's about this breeder.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Please pm me. I may have much more info on your dog to help in your efforts.


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Raggdoll, I will PM you. 

Anyone else with questions about this, please do feel free to PM myself or Saphire. We do have a lot of info on a particular Ontario breeder to be avoided.


----------



## Hockeymumtoaidan (Feb 10, 2016)

*O.m.g*

Please contact me.. I am the original owner of Raylex's Wreaks Havoc.. 

** Please PM poster for more information. Thank you, ADMIN**


----------



## Hockeymumtoaidan (Feb 10, 2016)

** Please PM poster for more information. Thank you, ADMIN**


----------



## raggdoll (Dec 10, 2015)

Hockeymumtoaidan said:


> ** Please PM poster for more information. Thank you, ADMIN**


pm'd you with my #, anxious to talk


----------



## michael151722 (Mar 3, 2016)

I want to more about Raylex as well


----------



## Yourminez22 (May 19, 2016)

Can someone PM me about Raylex, I have had some issues with this breeder as well.


----------



## Playmaker (Sep 9, 2016)

*Issues with Raylex*



Yourminez22 said:


> Can someone PM me about Raylex, I have had some issues with this breeder as well.


I have some major issues with Raylex, beautiful dog, cannot get papers!!!:frown2:


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

I would not buy a WGSL dog period let alone from Raylex...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

RockyK9 said:


> I would not buy a WGSL dog period let alone from Raylex...


??? I have a WGSL. He is a fine dog. Not sure what you are trying to say.


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

PM sent with regards to getting papers on your Raylex pooch Playmaker.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Raylex. seems to be breeding American show lines, not WGSL. I have two WGSL pups, one six months and the other 12months. They are excellent watch dogs and family companion. Very hardy. Sure if left for long hours on their own they will dig or chew of things. But other than that no problems.


----------



## Playmaker (Sep 9, 2016)

Major issues with Raylex. No help from CKC. Getting a lawyer involved.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Just trying to say I would not buy a WGSL. I'm sure you have a great dog. Its my opinion. I have also owned one. Simple as that.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

RockyK9 said:


> Just trying to say I would not buy a WGSL. I'm sure you have a great dog. Its my opinion. I have also owned one. Simple as that.


Just curious as to why you wouldn't want a WGSL? Temperament issues? Health issues? 

This curious hopefully soon to be puppy buyer needs to know!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldn't worry with the posters response, some people have strong preferences for certain lines, I have had WGSL dogs for years and won't have any other, I however won't condemn the other lines as some will, as ALL the lines have dogs that are suitable for anyone. I personally prefer the looks, style and drives of the WGSL. The important thing in ANY of the lines, is to purchase from a reputable breeder.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LARHAGE said:


> I wouldn't worry with the posters response, some people have strong preferences for certain lines, I have had WGSL dogs for years and won't have any other, I however won't condemn the other lines as some will, as ALL the lines have dogs that are suitable for anyone. I personally prefer the looks, style and drives of the WGSL. The important thing in ANY of the lines, is to purchase from a reputable breeder.


Exactly! A reputable breeder is a key factor when purchasing a puppy.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> I wouldn't worry with the posters response, some people have strong preferences for certain lines, I have had WGSL dogs for years and won't have any other, I however won't condemn the other lines as some will, as ALL the lines have dogs that are suitable for anyone. I personally prefer the looks, style and drives of the WGSL. The important thing in ANY of the lines, is to purchase from a reputable breeder.


I've always thought the picture of your dog is of such a classic beautiful German Shepherd.:wub:


----------



## Playmaker (Sep 9, 2016)

*Issues with Raylex*



Stonemoore said:


> PM sent with regards to getting papers on your Raylex pooch Playmaker.


 Interested in anyone else having issues with Raylex puppies.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

It is my belief that the goals tend to be different in breeding working line vs showlines . I think different things are stressed as important to different lines ...in my experience. I prefer the focus on working ability , drives that the WL breeders tend to focus on vs looks and things that are important to many WGSL breeders. There are differences . I had what I felt was an excellent WGSL with some working ability . I still far prefer my WL. Its up to you to decide what you like. I agree with trusting the breeder , doing your research and then decide what feels best. Everyone will have their opinions. Its all good. People tend to be very sensitive with opinions either way..


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

ksotto333 said:


> I've always thought the picture of your dog is of such a classic beautiful German Shepherd.:wub:


Well thank you, I'm flattered, Gavin is too.


----------



## Playmaker (Sep 9, 2016)

Playmaker said:


> Interested in anyone else having issues with Raylex puppies.


 Have consulted a lawyer and a letter is being sent to Alana regarding the ownership papers.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Terrible breeder.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Don't know anything personal about any of these showline breeders......

Some of the nicest West German showline dogs I have personally seen - meaning temperament and stability - have been owned or bred by dei Precision.....they had quite a big contingent of youngster and show dogs at a show/koer I attended a few years back...all dogs appeared to be stable of temperament and structurally sound - no wonky rear ends looking like egg beaters, no timid pups, even a titled female with good work in the koer.....

Know nothing about them or their business practices - just that I thought they had some of the soundest showline dogs I had seen.


Lee


----------



## Teena Bates (Jan 31, 2020)

Why i


RockyK9 said:


> I would not buy a WGSL dog period let alone from Raylex...


why is that? For both, WGSL and Raylex??


----------

